# Do you think the National Anthem should be sung as intended.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not one to watch football or any sports for that matter, but tonight I saw a rerun of Lady Gaga singing the National Anthem. I didn't like the way she changed the melody( not sure if that's what you would call it). Am I the only one who thinks it should be sung as it was meant to be sung? I have heard that some singers change it because they can't reach the high notes. But in Lady's case she does have a high range. Personally, I wish our song was America the Beautiful. When I was in grammar school in the 50's we often sang both songs after the prayer. Sometimes the second verse as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Actually I thought Gaga's rendition was beautiful. Yes, she jazzed it up a bit, did a slightly different interpretation than normal, but I didn't think it was too far off base.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm with you on changing the anthem to America the Beautiful.  The Star Spangled Banner is mucho difficult to sing and besides, the tune was based on an old English drinking song (now, I realize that the playing/singing of the national anthem and imbibing in brewed malt beverages DO quite often happen at the same event).   I like to hear it like it was written.  A _little_ personalization doesn't get me in a snit, but wow! do some singers slaughter it.  I love Lady Gaga and I thought she didn't do a bad job of the national anthem.....I would have liked it better if she had put her awesome talent to singing it was it was written.

If you ever go to Fort McHenry in Annapolis and tour the national monument, you'll get to see a movie in the visitors' center.  At the end of the movie, the screen rises and you are looking out at the fort with a large American flag flying over it, while you hear a beautiful recording of the National Anthem sung by the Naval Academy choir.  THAT's how it's supposed to be sung.  My eyes were not dry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm with Phil, I think Gaga did a good job and was close enough to the original version for me.  I've heard some that are waaay off, and think they're terrible and shouldn't be sung that way at all.  Then there's Roseann Barr's version, too nasty to even post here, a disgrace, IMO.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

A lot of people were talking about how they should have not so high profile celebrities and just bring back how it used to be.to show the importance of the anthem and nothing else.

I have to say though ,she looked gorgeous and did a great job.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm not one to watch football or any sports for that matter, but tonight I saw a rerun of Lady Gaga singing the National Anthem. I didn't like the way she changed the melody( not sure if that's what you would call it). Am I the only one who thinks it should be sung as it was meant to be sung? I have heard that some singers change it because they can't reach the high notes. But in Lady's case she does have a high range. Personally, I wish our song was America the Beautiful. When I was in grammar school in the 50's we often sang both songs after the prayer. Sometimes the second verse as well.



I couldn't agree more. Popular music is popular music. Traditional music is _traditional _music. I am nor a super patriot by far, but the national anthem belongs to all of us. People have died for what they believe this country represents.The flag and national anthem are sacred things for many. They deserve to have them respected. I am sure Lady Gaga did not come close to touching the emotions of those watching the flag fly at Ft McHenry or Nt Surabachi.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2016)

I prefer the Anthem sung as it was written.


----------



## oldman (Feb 9, 2016)

As with a lot of songs over the years, different singers have created their own rendition. I have no problem with that, but when it is sung or played at events that go with American traditions, such as at government and armed forces events, then it should be played and sung in the traditional method. As a Marine, I stand at ease and put my hand over my heart while the song is being played no matter what rendition it is. I do not remove my hand until the last note has been finished. This is customary to all armed forces methods of showing respect to our flag and country. I fought for the right to do so, which can't be said for everyone. No offense met. 

My dad was career military, so I am sure that you understand my position.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 9, 2016)

oldman said:


> As with a lot of songs over the years, different singers have created their own rendition. I have no problem with that, but when it is sung or played at events that go with American traditions, such as at government and armed forces events, then it should be played and sung in the traditional method. As a Marine, I stand at ease and put my hand over my heart while the song is being played no matter what rendition it is. I do not remove my hand until the last note has been finished. This is customary to all armed forces methods of showing respect to our flag and country. I fought for the right to do so, which can't be said for everyone. No offense met.
> 
> My dad was career military, so I am sure that you understand my position.



Perfectly.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

I would love the national anthem to be something most people could sing & most people cannot. My voice cracks right out of the gate on  the word 'see'. If it was done respectfully I have no problem with it...but I didn't watch it


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2016)

I was impressed  (If not surprised.) at the way Lady Gaga handled "The Star Spangled Banner".

She sang it in the correct manner except, toward the end, did she "waver" her voice (Ala rappers).

Remember, they COULD have chosen Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I was impressed  (If not surprised.) at the way Lady Gaga handled "The Star Spangled Banner".
> 
> She sang it in the correct manner except, toward the end, did she "waver" her voice (Ala rappers).
> 
> Remember, they COULD have chosen Rosie O'Donnell.


               Good grief! Falcon perish the thought!!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL Ruth.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 9, 2016)

oldman said:


> As with a lot of songs over the years, different singers have created their own rendition. I have no problem with that, but when it is sung or played at events that go with American traditions, such as at government and armed forces events, then it should be played and sung in the traditional method. As a Marine, I stand at ease and put my hand over my heart while the song is being played no matter what rendition it is. I do not remove my hand until the last note has been finished. This is customary to all armed forces methods of showing respect to our flag and country. I fought for the right to do so, which can't be said for everyone. No offense met.
> 
> My dad was career military, so I am sure that you understand my position.



This I can get behind.

On the other hand, I wish I could care about equating  honor and football in how the anthem is sung in my thoughts, but, considering the overall atmosphere and what takes place at most of these games and the brain injuries and all the news stories related to many of the players, I have to say, I don't care how they sing it at any recreational games, sing it like a rendention of old Mac Donald for all I care.  But, I do agree with Oldman's perspective.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 9, 2016)

To me it is arrogant that they think they can "improve" it.  I hit the mute button when something like that comes on.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm not one to watch football or any sports for that matter, but tonight I saw a rerun of Lady Gaga singing the National Anthem. I didn't like the way she changed the melody( not sure if that's what you would call it). Am I the only one who thinks it should be sung as it was meant to be sung? I have heard that some singers change it because they can't reach the high notes. But in Lady's case she does have a high range. Personally, I wish our song was America the Beautiful. When I was in grammar school in the 50's we often sang both songs after the prayer. Sometimes the second verse as well.



I don't even like Lady Gaga, but I think she did a fine job singing the National Anthem. It sounded so great I got goose bumps.  I don't have any problem with some one singing any song in a different style as long as they don't change the words.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I prefer the Anthem sung as it was written.



Same here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 9, 2016)

I prefer it as it was written, too. Imagine, if you can, a stylized version of Rule Brittania or God Save the Queen. Or La Marseillaise.


----------



## Bettyann (Feb 9, 2016)

I am with you, Phil. This was one of the ONLY times I actually would bother sitting down, listening, and watching someone sing this National Anthem...one that I am not overly fond of. Hard to believe we made this 'rockets red glare and bombs bursting in air' supposedly sound 'heroic' which it was all about killing people. 
Even the song itself is very challenging to sing...and usually, when people are done, they plop down with relief! America The Beautiful would be/would have been .... a much better choice... I am 100% FOR total separation of church and government... wish there were one that would have NO  reference to 'god's preference for America'.... I don't mean to offend some of you... this is just my opinion.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I prefer the Anthem sung as it was written.



Preferably by a choir so that everyone can sing along.
National anthems aren't meant to be solos.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2016)

Manatee said:


> To me it is arrogant that they think they can "improve" it.  I hit the mute button when something like that comes on.



Yes, Manatee,good idea. I just sat there gritting my teeth.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 9, 2016)

Depends on what you mean by original version not being altered or messed with; seems it's been changed to suit whomever from the get go.






I'm rather digging this instrumental version


----------



## Manatee (Feb 9, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> I am with you, Phil. This was one of the ONLY times I actually would bother sitting down, listening, and watching someone sing this National Anthem...one that I am not overly fond of. Hard to believe we made this 'rockets red glare and bombs bursting in air' supposedly sound 'heroic' which it was all about killing people.
> Even the song itself is very challenging to sing...and usually, when people are done, they plop down with relief! America The Beautiful would be/would have been .... a much better choice... I am 100% FOR total separation of church and government... wish there were one that would have NO  reference to 'god's preference for America'.... I don't mean to offend some of you... this is just my opinion.



It celebrates that we survived as a nation despite guns and bombs being fired against us.


----------

